# Baddest Maximas On Earth!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Please view my collection of the 
BADDEST MAXIMAS ON EARTH!
I have been online for the last two days looking at all the Maxima.org CarDomain pages and some other Maximas places online and this my collection of the *BADDEST MAXIMAS ON EARTH!*

not bad meaning bad but bad meaning good! (RUN D.M.C.)

If you see your ride thank me!


-Will


I will update when I continue to find more Bad Maximas!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

All those Maximas are bangin'!!!... makes me want to get a Maxima even more .


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

no joke...make me wanna go buy one...not a bad idea for me but im into racing stock motors and having light weight bodys


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

pretty tight man, pretty tight!


----------



## nissanturboracer (Jan 19, 2003)

nice


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

The God handle on these two immediately removes them from the list.
Car1
Car2


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

just other nice nissans


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

this list is still being updated....


----------

